# Vaping and Showers



## Wrathserver (24/5/16)

Open up only the warm water tap in the shower. 

Blow a few clouds into the water stream and into the surrounding bathroom.

Watch how your bathroom transforms into a sauna....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

Wrathserver said:


> Open up only the warm water tap in the shower.
> 
> Blow a few clouds into the water stream and into the surrounding bathroom.
> 
> Watch how your bathroom transforms into a sauna....


Wait for mold and spores to flourish

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## stevie g (24/5/16)

The VG binds with water and the molecules become really large. Used to enjoy the sauna effect but now wife has made me vape outside, no idea why tho..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wrathserver (24/5/16)

Christos said:


> Wait for mold and spores to flourish

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wrathserver (24/5/16)

Sprint said:


> The VG binds with water and the molecules become really large. Used to enjoy the sauna effect but now wife has made me vape outside, no idea why tho..



I figured it had something to do with the VG being Hygroscopic.

My Girlfriend also hates it... I guess I'll enjoy it while it lasts.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/5/16)

When my girlfriend hates something I do, I usually refer to her as my EX-girlfriend

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian (24/5/16)

I have recently been referred to as a pool inlet with too little water. I am banned from vaping in the bedroom after 8pm because "who wants to listen to a vaccuum cleaner all night". I can't vape in the car when the Mrs is with me because its apparently embarrasing turning traffic into a Stephen King novel (the Mist).  Theres just no winning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

You guys seriously need to put your man foot down.
Our bedroom constantly looks like a capetown day when you cant see your hand in front of your face 
The only thing i am mindful of is certain flavors that the wife says smell terrible. Solution here is to just use another device with another flavour!


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

Christos said:


> You guys seriously need to put your man foot down.
> Our bedroom constantly looks like a capetown day when you cant see your hand in front of your face
> The only thing i am mindful of is certain flavors that the wife says smell terrible. Solution here is to just use another device with another flavour!


If I try putting my man foot down, I'm going to end up with a woman foot up my ass.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (24/5/16)

Get a vife or a virlvriend!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (24/5/16)

Stosta said:


> If I try putting my man foot down, I'm going to end up with a woman foot up my ass.


Geez my wife is older than me and I call the shots.

Might be the fact that I am always right and she has also stated that I am always right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

Christos said:


> Geez my wife is older than me and I call the shots.
> 
> Might be the fact that I am always right and she has also stated that I am always right.


Hahaha! Nope! My name is Matt and I get treated like one, by everyone. But I don't mind, one day I will rule the universe! Or die... Whichever comes first.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (24/5/16)

Christos said:


> Geez my wife is older than me and I call the shots.
> 
> Might be the fact that I am always right and she has also stated that I am always right.



Only one explanation here... You are either Chuck Norris or Skalk Burger undercover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

